# Rat cage bar spacing (sorry!)



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

I've googled and I've searched the forum but I can't find the exact thing I'm looking for so sorry in advance! (Could be the three letter thing on the search?)

Seen a biiiiiig rat cage and the person says the bars are about an inch.
I've got 11 week old girls who, in no way, shape or form could fit through the 1cm spacing of their current cage and to give them treats I have to put the treat inside the cage as their noses won't fit through the bars.

Anyway... Will this new cage be suitable?
Without buying the cage, is it possible to check whether an inch is too big?
These are does btw - the boys are babies so no way would I trust them with it!


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

My cage is just under an inch, do you think your rats head will fit through the bars as usually with rodents if the head fits then so will the body


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

My Tom Rat cage, which is definitely inescapable has only a 1cm gap between the bars.

My spare cage which I use when doing introduction has 2.5cm spaces (1") and youngsters can escape from that, so I have to put the new babies in the Tom Rat and the oldies in the other one.


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

Sorry about that... complete brain freeze moment...
After rebooting I can see that a rat could fit through two of the bars on their current cage (which makes it just under an inch).

I knew I'd find a way :blush:


----------

